# Quantropin experience



## LimpNoodle (Mar 4, 2021)

(sorry if source talk is against forum rules) 

I am wondering if anyone has experience running this. 

I have been for 6-8 months and not sure what to think, mainly because I have nothing to compare it to. 

Packaging is solid and delivery is USA domestic. I feel like i am retaining water and more hungry. Also possibly leaner as well. 

8IU every other day (once in morning, once after training)

Thank you!


----------



## Spongy (Mar 4, 2021)

Welcome to UGBB!  please feel free to post an introduction in the appropriate section.


----------



## MrInsensitive (Mar 4, 2021)

Welcome to UG. Give us some more info
not of your gear... Yourself! Let’s have an intro, friend.


----------



## LimpNoodle (Mar 4, 2021)

I'm 33. Osama Bin Liftin for 15 years now. Fairly experienced when it comes to training, much less so when it comes to gear. Starting up with GH last year was my first introduction into gear. I started originally to assist healing from labrum repair in my shoulder. 

Also wondering if anyone could recommend alternative sources. I've seen some abbreviations, but being a newb here, I am not sure what they mean

never had bloods done with current source


----------



## Trump (Mar 4, 2021)

What sides are you seeing? If I took 8iu in a day I would have trouble rubbing one out never mind anything Else


----------



## LimpNoodle (Mar 4, 2021)

Sides appear to be water retention (however I'm also using creatine 5G daily so perhaps contributing), increased hunger, and anecdotally I look leaner. No carpal tunnel. No noticeable sleep differences. Hard to say about well being. Skin is...fine. Maybe better? Nails possibly growing faster

ive had gym friends tell me the gains are noticeable, but it could be "noob gains" post surgery (1 year post-op) and also creatine water retention factor.


----------

